# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  the new Tropical Hotel

## cec1

. . . is lovely, with 5-Star service!

Lunch there today, in the stunning (I dont say this lightly!) garden setting.Valet parking made for a gracious & easy welcome. 

A guest & I shared an order of lightly breaded calamari before each of us had the lobster club, which you see here It was totally delicious, & the chef very kindly prepared it for me with GF toasted bread. A simple, small salad of mixed greens was served on the side in a light vinaigrette.

The menu is quite extensive, with food groups broken into their own pages . . . including at least three for desserts!  My companion went over-the-top & enjoyed the waffle (theres a fancier name . . . I just dont recall).  It can be done with chocolate or caramel
. . . my friend chose both!. Lots of whipped cream & berries.  I was inspired by the homemade Orange Rosemary sorbet on a bed of berries, with a pirouette-style meringue on top. 

After this multi-hour repast, with a great breeze, we toured some of the Hotels rooms.  Here is one of the Pool Suites  one of four (side-by-side), with each opening directly onto a VERY LONG pool, privately shared by these rooms.  The suites are lovely . . . minimalist, yet comfortable & tastefully furnished. The garden surrounding the pool  with a view onto St. Jean Bay  gives a sense of zen . . . great tranquility.

Finally, the Hotels shared pool area, with sun beds (available at this time, BTW, without charge to luncheon & early dinner guests) and its beguiling, jungle-themed cocktail area 

. . . a charming, memorable afternoon.  Not only for a very pleasant luncheon experience, but also in discovery of this new, gem-like boutique Hotel.  A very welcome addition, I would say, to the SBH hospitality / dining scene.

----------


## cassidain

nice review, Dennis ! the sunning beds and pool and view make quite an alluring composition.

----------


## amyb

This lovely retreat is so well named.

----------


## Tiffany

Beautiful setting and that food looks delicious!

----------


## elgreaux

wow, quite a transformation, thank you for the tour!

----------


## JEK

I spy a fav villa of ours in the distance of the pool deck photo!

----------


## cec1

> I spy a fav villa of ours in the distance of the pool deck photo!



You came to mind as I saw that Villa on the horizon!

----------


## Eve

I miss the cockroaches they used to have. Once they built the villa right in front of it, it seemed doomed. 
now I can’t afford it. But it looks beautiful!

----------


## alachick

How much is it? I looked on the site directory here and the info is very out of date.

----------


## JEK

> How much is it? I looked on the site directory here and the info is very out of date.



This website seems up to date https://www.tropical-saintbarth.com/?lang=en

----------


## Sibeal

CEC, those waffles look to die for!   Le Tropical is on my lunch to do list for our upcoming April trip.  Can't wait, I am drooling!

----------


## cec1

> CEC, those waffles look to die for!   Le Tropical is on my lunch to do list for our upcoming April trip.  Can't wait, I am drooling!



Great choice!  Enjoy!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Great review and lovely photographs, Dennis. Chocolate AND caramel, why not?

----------


## le_reve

Wow, the whole decor and vibe is très chic!  Will have to check it out for lunch soon!

----------


## Chipper

Dennis that looks terrific, and is now one my list for lunch next month! Thank you.

----------


## cec1

> Dennis that looks terrific, and is now one my list for lunch next month! Thank you.



You won't be disappointed!  Enjoy!  (I'm not returning 'til May . . . sorry to be missing you in April!)

----------


## cec1

> You won't be disappointed!  Enjoy!  (I'm not returning 'til May . . . sorry to be missing you in April!)



BTW, Chip . . . go for the sun beds, as well (for which they won't charge you)!  It'll be an elegant afternoon!

----------


## maryella

Update:
made reservations for lunch up there today. Was really looking forward to a few hours out of the wind. A nice lunch and to be on call when the first of my kids arrive. 
Sun beds at the pool are now 45€ Even with a lunch reservation!
Couldn’t convince them otherwise. So needless to say I left quite disappointed!

----------


## Chipper

> You won't be disappointed!  Enjoy!  (I'm not returning 'til May . . . sorry to be missing you in April!)



Dennis, I made a lunch res that day, my wife especially liked the idea of trying it, and your rec made it a no-brainer. I am sorry we will miss you again!
Take care, and I will say hello to Yann and Alice' for you!

----------


## cassidain

> Sun beds at the pool are now 45 Even with a lunch reservation!



isnt that pretty SOP in high season ?

----------


## le_reve

> Update:
> made reservations for lunch up there today. Was really looking forward to a few hours out of the wind. A nice lunch and to be on call when the first of my kids arrive. 
> Sun beds at the pool are now 45€ Even with a lunch reservation!
> Couldn’t convince them otherwise. So needless to say I left quite disappointed!



That is too bad... I was there for lunch last week and it is a very tiny, boutique hotel and I counted about 10 sun beds total.  Maybe it is harder to give them away to non-guests when they have so few?

----------


## TERP37

anyone been for dinner?

----------

